# Marantz Announces the New SR6011 7.2.4 Channel AV Receiver



## Todd Anderson

Marantz has announced a new addition to its 2016 lineup of AV receivers, the SR6011. Featuring 11.2 channel processing with nine built-in amps, the SR6011 represents a reasonably affordable entry into the arena of 7.2.4 Dolby Atmos and DTS-X functionality.

Coming on the heels of the recently announced SR5011, Marantz has packed quite a bit of punch into its new SR6011. Nine internal power amplifiers allow owners to run 5.2 and 7.2 multichannel and 5.2.4 and 7.2.2 immersive sound speaker configurations. The addition of an external amp can unlock operation of two additional presence channels for 7.2.4 functionality. If immersive sound isn’t desired, owners can re-assign the SR6011’s amps to drive Zone 2 speakers in a different room. Of course, like other Marantz AVRs, the SR6011 ships with onboard Audyssey room correction software (this particular model features MultEQ XT32).

Marantz says the SR6011’s amplifier section contains discrete high current output devices on all nine channels, with all amp channels configured identically. Each channel is rated at 110 Watts (8 ohms, 0.08%, 20 Hz- 20kHz) and has the ability to drive 4 ohm speakers. Prior to reaching the amp section, audio signals are given a white glove treatment by Marantz’s proprietary Hyper Dynamic Amplifier Module in Current Feedback topology.










Aside from audio, the SR6011 features a future-ready video section that can handle the most stringent modern 4K requirements. All eight of the SR6011’s HDMI 2.0a ports can deliver 4K/60Hz video, 4:4:4 color sub-sampling, High Dynamic Range, 21:9 video, 3D, DCI color space pass through, and HDCP 2.2 support. This means the SR6011 can play nicely with every currently available 4K source (including 4K UHD Blu-ray, set-top boxes, and streaming). In addition, it can upscale non-4K sources.

The SR6011 offers user convenient Bluetooth and wireless streaming, giving owners access to network attached storage devices, Internet radio, Apple AirPlay, Pandora, SiriusXM, and Spotify Connect. It can also deliver Hi-Res audio, with support for DSD (2.8/5.6 MHz), FLAC, ALAC, AIFF, and WAV audio files.

Marantz says the SR6011 is expected to ship this coming September for $1,399.00

*SR6011 9.2ch Network AV Receiver – Main Features*


_[*]Built-in Wi-Fi with 2.4GHz/5GHz dual band support; built-in Bluetooth
[*]Improved network stability especially in Wi-Fi-crowded homes
[*]9ch discrete power amplifier, 110W per channel (8 ohms, 0.08%, 20Hz~20kHz)
[*]Enough power to fill big rooms with renowned Marantz sound
[*]4K/60 Hz full-rate pass-through, 4:4:4 color resolution, HDR and BT.2020
[*]Latest HDMI standard for future-proof compatibility
[*]8 HDMI inputs (incl. 1 front) with full HDCP 2.2 support; 2 HDMI outputs
[*]Plenty of inputs for your digital devices; ready to feed a TV and projector in parallel
[*]Analogue to HDMI conversion and full SD/HD to 4K Upscaling for legacy video sources
[*]Full HD and even Ultra HD video quality from existing DVDs or analogue sources
[*]Dolby Atmos (up to 7.1.4) and DTS:X
[*]Immersive 3D sound with effects from overhead
[*]AirPlay, Bluetooth, Internet Radio, Spotify Connect, Pandora, SiriusXM, Network Audio Streaming
[*]Access to almost unlimited online music sources
[*]DSD (2.8/5.6MHz), FLAC, ALAC, AIFF and WAV support
[*]High Resolution audio streaming for HiFi enthusiasts
[*]Advanced Multi-Room options; 11.2ch pre-out with 11.2ch processing; RS232 Control
[*]Audio and video in multiple rooms; ready for 3rd Party Home Automation systems
[*]Audyssey MultEQ XT32, LFC, SubEQ HT, Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ
[*]Delivering the ultimate equalization for your individual room
[*]Color-coded speaker terminals, Setup Assistant, Advanced GUI
[*]Hassle-free installation, setup and operation
[*]Marantz 2016 AVR Remote App
[*]Unprecedented level of command and control
[*]ISF video calibration
[*]Ready for professional calibration of home cinema TVs or projectors
[*]Intelligent ECO mode with off/on/auto setting
[*]Energy-conscious without compromising on performance
_
_

_


_Image Credits: Marantz_


----------



## bkeeler10

Wow, this seems like quite a good deal. This might be the least expensive unit yet that will allow a full Atmos 7.1.4 system, and it has the full Audyssey suite of technologies. Nice.

Now if we could just get 9.1.4 units . . .


----------



## Todd Anderson

Yup... it's sliding right under Pioneer's SC-95 ($1600). This is a big one... it won't be long before we see a 7.1.4 receiver hit that all-important $1K mark. Exciting times!


----------



## Spidacat

This might be another to look at for me for the under $1500 receiver/pre-pro. Also considering the Denon X3300 (under $1000) and the Denon X4200 ($900 right now with an online coupon code). I like the idea of the 2016 models that will have the Audyssey app. I probably will "never" need anything beyond standard 5 channel, but want many of the rest of the goodies that come with these - Audyssey MultEQ XT32, dual sub outputs, pre-outs for my 5 channel amp, and 4K compatibility.


----------



## PoTee

I like the way things are going as I'll be in the market for an upgrade pretty soon.


----------



## JimShaw

I can't discover if it has DSX for Wides? My guess is it doesn't and I don't want to go to the 7010 to get it.

Denon's X4200 for $100 more, I am sure does which would fill my needs more.

I would have like to use a Marantz this time


----------



## bkeeler10

JimShaw said:


> I can't discover if it has DSX for Wides? My guess is it doesn't and I don't want to go to the 7010 to get it.
> 
> Denon's X4200 for $100 more, I am sure does which would fill my needs more.
> 
> I would have like to use a Marantz this time


I'm pretty sure the Denon 4200 cannot do 7.1.4. You'd be limited to 5.1.4 or 7.1.2 with that unit, and I think you'd need an outboard two channel amp for channels eight and nine. But maybe that's what you need.


----------



## Todd Anderson

The 4200 is only 7.2


----------



## JimShaw

bkeeler10 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Denon 4200 cannot do 7.1.4. You'd be limited to 5.1.4 or 7.1.2 with that unit, and I think you'd need an outboard two channel amp for channels eight and nine. But maybe that's what you need.


The back of the X4200 shows connectors for Front Wides. To me that means DSX, correct?

I am not fortunate enough to have towers. I have all in-ceiling which means no 3D sound, Atmos, etc.

The best that I can do is run a 6.2 system with Wides,



.


----------



## bkeeler10

Todd Anderson said:


> The 4200 is only 7.2


7 internal amp channels, but it has 9.2 processing.


----------



## bkeeler10

JimShaw said:


> The back of the X4200 shows connectors for Front Wides. To me that means DSX, correct?
> 
> I am not fortunate enough to have towers. I have all in-ceiling which means no 3D sound, Atmos, etc.
> 
> The best that I can do is run a 6.2 system with Wides,
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know that having connectors labeled Front Wides necessarily means that it has DSX, especially now that Front Wide is a position for Atmos, and I believe other upmixers are able to extract a front wide. Either way, the X4200 _does_ have DSX.


----------



## JimShaw

bkeeler10 said:


> I don't know that having connectors labeled Front Wides necessarily means that it has DSX, especially now that* Front Wide is a position for Atmos*, and I believe other upmixers are able to extract a front wide. Either way, the X4200 _does_ have DSX.


I didn't think about that. I guess Atmos does have Front Wides


Thanks


----------



## typ44q

I am putting everything in place for 7.2.4 for my home theater and was not expecting to see something this affordable this soon. 
This will definitely be a contender when it comes time to make a purchase.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Spidacat said:


> I like the idea of the 2016 models that will have the Audyssey app.


I can't wait to hear more about this, it sounds like individual channel tweaking could be an awesome feature.



typ44q said:


> I am putting everything in place for 7.2.4 for my home theater and was not expecting to see something this affordable this soon.
> This will definitely be a contender when it comes time to make a purchase.


Same here, very glad to see some good options to look at, even if they are from the same parent company.


----------



## zibawal

Like wise! Let's see which sponsor can get me the best deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zibawal

Can some one guide us here any real life differences between Marantz and Denon AVR 4300 piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Bartley

zibawal, I have been looking at both, and I am leaning towards the Marantz at the moment. For me, they were pretty much the same offering, but there are a lot of extra features that I don't really think I'll use. 

Technically, the 6011 is the sister model to Denon's x3300, and the 7011 is the sister to the Denon x4300. I think they're not really on par, but that's the corporate lineup.

The 6011 has 9 amp channels while the x3300 only has 7, which is a big difference. and the 7011 is the big boy of the Marantz lineup, but it still only has 9 channels, while the Denon 6300 has 11 channels onboard. Marantz doesn't offer an 11 channel (amplified) receiver.

Between the 6011 and the 4300, the Denon is rated for 15 more wpc, its HEOS wireless system, and carries an extra $100 on the MSRP. There are probably some other small differences, but those were the ones I found at a quick comparison.

The big reason for me to go with a 2016 model over the previous year is only the addition of the new Audyssey app (which has very little information released) allowing you to tweak the individual channels. This feature is only on the new models, otherwise I'd probably go for a 7009 or 7010 or a Denon 6200 at a nice discount.


----------

